# Deacons' Bench



## Hickory (Oct 25, 2005)

I made this for our home to put in the entry way. It is my own design and is Made out of Solid Cherry.I finished it using " Early American gel stain, and 4 coats of lacquer, and then rubbed and wax it.
There was a fair bit of router work on this project.Alot of detail you cannot see in the picture.

Click on Picture to Inlarge)

Cheers Hickory


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Hickory that is one very nice bench. Must have put some hours on this project. Looks great.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job Hickory. The design shows a lot of imagination. Nice detail. A lot of hard work, but it looks worth it.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

That is very nice. My hat goes off to you.


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Outstanding Hickory! Very nicely proportioned design too. This bench is destine to become an heirloom. I hope you signed and dated it......Chuck


----------



## Hickory (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks guys for your kind words..There was many hrs of planning and making patterns..but in the end it was worth it..I did sign it and date it, and plan on keeping it in the family.
Thanks again 
Hickory


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Very nice. How did you make those curved arms(ends) ?.

regards
Jerry


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

WOW Hickory that bench looks fantastic. Good job sir.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

How could I NOT aggree with everyone else, Hickory,,, that is one amazing piece of work,,, qualifys as art... I'll bet ya got your hands full with request ?


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

One word ---> Wow!


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

That is a great project completed with excellent craftmanship! Great job hickory!!!

Are you going to enter it in the contest for the router bits?


----------



## Hickory (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks again guys , i really appreciate the kinds words and support.
To answer your question Jerry, This is going to be a bit long winded, (sry)
the curved post, ( 2 at each end) I first had to draw up a pattern for it, I used some 1/4 thick material.
I use french curves, for drawing up the pattern.I then bandsaw the pattern out and sanded the edge tell it perfect and has no dips or bumps in it.
I used 6/4 cherry and cut 4 pieces 21 L x 5W x 1 1/4 thickness. I then lay my pattern on top and trace it.Then Bandsaw the stock about 1 1/6 on the outside of the line. I then attach the pattern to the stock and put a top bearing flush trim router bit in..The bearing will follow the pattern and clean up the edge.After that I shaped both edges using a Ogee with a large bearing.
These posts are dowel in place using 3 - 3 /8 dowels for each one..Most of this case is doweled because i didnt want any screw holes on the end side , when you open it.
The finish size of this Bench is 40 1/4 L X 18 W X 34 High at middle of back)
It will seat 2 adults .

Terry I have had many people " Hint" LOL) about making another one.Maybe someday i will..AS they say the first one is always the hardest to do.
Really the hardest part to make on this case was the sleigh end caps.( Fit between the posts) I dont have a moulding machine , so there was alot of handling.

Bob and Rick, thanks for your comments..I am new to this forum, and didnt realize there was a contest..I may just enter, you never know, maybe it will be my lucky day..Thanks all 

Hickory


----------



## Hickory (Oct 25, 2005)

(BobandRick ) I was able to enter the Contest.
I took the time to look through the projects submitted.There are many great entries and i certainly wouldnt want to be a judge trying to decide the winner..
Hickory


----------

